# Need help with biting/nipping!



## BabyLeo61 (Aug 22, 2011)

My 11 week old Havanese nips everything.. legs, toes, feet, pants, hands, and even my hair. I've tried doing the loud yelp, which doesn't work, and the firm "no" doesn't seem to work at all. I don't know if he thinks I'm playing, but he just won't listen. I then tried putting change in a coffee can and shaking it whenever he bites. Sometimes it helps and he gets scared. Sometimes it just gets him more wound up. It seems to depend on his mood!

Now I just bought the bitter apple spray and started spraying it on my legs and feet. He definitely doesn't like it, so that does seem to be working a little better.. But as soon as it wears off he's at it again. Is there anything else I can do??? Is this normal? Everyone is telling me he's just a puppy, of course he is going to bite. I'm afraid that he's going to continue once he gets his adult teeth and it will REALLY hurt someone!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The sprays are more for chewing problems. Here's an article . NO.9 http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/dr-dunbar-answers-top-faqs 
In the article follow the link there to bite inhibiton. Very important.


----------



## BabyLeo61 (Aug 22, 2011)

That is a good article. My problem is that I do all of those things but he still runs after me biting at my legs. The "ouch!" doesn't even seem to phase him  ...I'll have to try leaving the room more. Is "time out" ever a good idea? We do crate him, but I'll never put him in there as a punishment. I'd rather keep a gate up in the kitchen and put him in there if he's bad.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

BabyLeo61 said:


> That is a good article. My problem is that I do all of those things but he still runs after me biting at my legs. The "ouch!" doesn't even seem to phase him  ...I'll have to try leaving the room more. Is "time out" ever a good idea? We do crate him, but I'll never put him in there as a punishment. I'd rather keep a gate up in the kitchen and put him in there if he's bad.


 A time out is fine. It has to be timed perfectly with the biting ,so he relates it to that. Check out my post called Time Outs. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13310&highlight=timeout
The place is not that important , either the crate or expen .


----------



## Linda3612 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the same problem. Maggie is 15 weeks today. Some days she's better than others-- today was a bad one. She nipped my leg and left two puncture marks and a bruise. She does this when she's excited and when she wants to play. I have read Ian Dunbar and tried his advice. I have also yelped everytime she hurts me. Also do time out/ignoring her and giving her a toy instead of my leg. She will stop for half a minute but then go right on doing it. I am getting worried that she will continue this behavior into adulthood and don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Don't know if this will help but it's what I did. The yelping when bitten is important but sounds like you are doing that. I knew my pup would be bitting so planned on training this. He came out of his crate all happy and nippy, if the yelp didn't work he went right back in the crate for a few minutes then out again for play, then right back in to be ignored, then out to play. Also tried (of course to distract him with toys) rope with a fringe was a favorite. It is really hard but it does get better. What always helps me is to be in a OK I'm going to train my puppy head set, as his behavior and your idea of having a wonderful non biting time just may take a couple of weeks!Also throwing a ball works well. A nippy pup does not do well with "hand" play. It WILL get better!!!! 

Also teach sit/down/off with treats, my pup began to do these these at 10 weeks. If you are trying to walk and he is jumping bitting, stop moving,stare at the sky (wear pants not shorts)ask him for a sit or lie down off and treat him. Expect that he will just jump up again because he will! but treat the behavior you want to see and eventually you will see more of it. GOOD LUCK it is hard but it does get better!


----------

